# My Shrimp Bowl Attempt!



## Zoidborg (Jan 29, 2014)

Id say put a small moss ball in there too, they love it!

Strangely enough I have a small fear of shrimps and would freak if they climbed out of that bowl.


----------



## AquaKai (Feb 21, 2012)

Zoidborg said:


> Id say put a small moss ball in there too, they love it!
> 
> Strangely enough I have a small fear of shrimps and would freak if they climbed out of that bowl.


That's a great idea! I have a few of them in another tank. I'll move on over!

I'm a little apprehensive about that as well, but I'm hoping that they won't climb out and if I see them getting close to there I'll put a cover over it

I just finished scaping it. It looks a bit barren but hopefully it'll grow soonroud: I'll load some pictures soon.


----------



## AquaKai (Feb 21, 2012)

Okay, pictures:

Bowl set up (and my little pico I threw together as well):









Top of the Bowl:









Side View of the Bowl:









I think that I'm going to name this bowl because I don't like the continuous use of 'bowl'. I'm thinking that I shall call it "The Garden" that seems fitting as that's what I want it to turn out to be!


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Look forward to seeing how this goes.


----------



## Nolan (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks like you're off to a good start, should be successful.

I have almost the exact setup.. for the first month I had issues with film forming on the water surface and had to skim it every couple of days. Since then it has been almost no maintenance and plants are super happy

Look forward to seeing it filled out.


----------



## liljaime (Aug 25, 2013)

Just me personally I would fill it with more substrate to make it easyer to see with a round bowl you want the gravel line to be near the widest part on the bowl 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 17, 2013)

Is room temp warm enough?


----------



## harilp (Feb 23, 2013)

Good but I hate bowls bcoz you can scape it only once the next time while you wish to scape Water comes out!!! 

Good going all d best

Sent from my Blackberry Playbook using Tapatalk2


----------



## AquaKai (Feb 21, 2012)

kman said:


> Look forward to seeing how this goes.


Thanks! TBH, I went off today came back and for some reason I thought that it would be nice and grown... Yeah, didn't really happen, although I really never expected it too



Nolan said:


> Looks like you're off to a good start, should be successful.
> 
> I have almost the exact setup.. for the first month I had issues with film forming on the water surface and had to skim it every couple of days. Since then it has been almost no maintenance and plants are super happy
> 
> Look forward to seeing it filled out.


Great to know! I'll be sure to skim if there is film. How long did it take for it to show up? I just want to know when to expect it

And that's really sweet that we have similar set ups! Do you have any pictures? I'd love to see it.



liljaime said:


> Just me personally I would fill it with more substrate to make it easyer to see with a round bowl you want the gravel line to be near the widest part on the bowl


Yeah, I'll probably put a bit more sand in there, I just don'e want to fill it up to much in the event I get shrimp they do need somewhere to go! But, thanks for the input, I'll be sure to do that.




BulletToothBoris said:


> Is room temp warm enough?


It should be. My room keeps about 68F-70F year round which is warm enough for shrimp. They're great in "colder" water.



harilp said:


> Good but I hate bowls bcoz you can scape it only once the next time while you wish to scape Water comes out!!!
> 
> Good going all d best
> 
> Sent from my Blackberry Playbook using Tapatalk2


I know, I put my hand in right after I filled it and it spilled... should have known better:/ But I don't think that I'll do too much scaping (or at least that's what I'm thinking now...).


Thanks everyone for your input! I'm really excited to see how this tank turns out Ah, it needs to grow!


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 17, 2013)

Is 68-70 warm enough for the plants? The reason I'm asking is because I might start one of these.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

BulletToothBoris said:


> Is 68-70 warm enough for the plants? The reason I'm asking is because I might start one of these.


I don't think plants care too much about temp (too hot can actually kill some of them). Fish are the sensitive ones about temps.


----------



## annyann (Aug 31, 2013)

Huh, I don't even know you could keep shrimp in an unfiltered bowl.. They don't need moving water?
It looks great so far!


----------



## AquaKai (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't think that they do. I've looked up other bowls that were done in this way and they all seem to be in good health. If nothing else and the shrimp (once I get them) start to look bad I can hook up a air stone. And thanks. I may upload a few more pictures tomorrow but not much has changed.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

annyann said:


> Huh, I don't even know you could keep shrimp in an unfiltered bowl.. They don't need moving water?
> It looks great so far!


May depend on the species, but most shrimp-only tanks I've seen have had very minimal filtration and current. Many seem to have only sponge filters powered by simple air pumps.

Mine are doing fine in a tank with very little current.


----------



## twillis (Feb 4, 2014)

I have seen shrimp do fine in unfiltered tanks. Unlike fish shrimp do not produce much waste. Over feeding would cause more of a problem without a filter though. I would imagine doing small water changes very very often would be the key. Instead of waiting for it to get nasty and doing a large water change. Especially while the dirt is settling in.


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

The plants act as your filter. This is why bowls like this are perfect for shrimp. Just let your plants fill in some then add your shrimp.


----------

